# Eclipse (+ Jre, Jdk, usw..) für iPod Touch/iPhone



## oOJavaNeulingOo (21. Dez 2012)

Guten Morgen!

ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Bereich gelandet.

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es moeglich ist Jr, Jdk, und so weiter + Eclipse als IDE irgendwie auf ein aplle dingens zu bringen 

Mfg


----------



## Phash (21. Dez 2012)

na dann frag einfach mal - der Wille ist ja da 







und auf deine dann gestellte Frage:
ja, ist es




und dann wirst du sagen: "lol, und wo finde ich das?"
und ich werde antworten:
lass mich das fuer dich googlen...
Let me google that for you
Let me google that for you


----------



## Tomate_Salat (21. Dez 2012)

Ergibt keinen Sinn, im Titel ist die Rede von mobilen Endgeräten aber dein Text ließt sich i.d.T als ob du einfach die Downloads fürs JDK+Eclipse nicht finden würdest.

Tu dir selber einen gefallen und lass dir mehr Zeit beim verfassen deiner Frage, dann bekommst du auch eher eine passende Antwort. So kann man nur raten. 
Für die Zukunft: http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html


----------

